# I Can't Believe This



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2018)

So I happened to finish the Easter event today and...well, see for yourself. Stuff like this is what motivates me to get out of bed in the morning.  You did good, Nintendo. XD



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2018)

Omggg why does Pietro look so adorable ima cri T_T

Also the game looks sooo pretty rn, I stopped playing it partly because it just didn't appeal to me but I'm totally digging the Spring aesthetic now!


----------



## J087 (Apr 7, 2018)

This was taken away from me because the game crashed (as usual) after catching the last egg...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2018)

J087 said:


> This was taken away from me because the game crashed (as usual) after catching the last egg...



Oh no!  I'm sorry you had to miss out on the dance party.  It was quite a sight to see.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 7, 2018)

The dance party was so cute ! I really enjoyed that as the ending scene after the event was completed. It was pretty nice to see Pietro there even if I don't have him at my campsite ( or invited there either ).


----------



## Bcat (Apr 7, 2018)

I just finished. Screen caps don’t capture the adorableness omg


----------



## Chiana (Apr 8, 2018)

J087 said:


> This was taken away from me because the game crashed (as usual) after catching the last egg...



Darn.  I had the same problem with crashes after a catch.  I also missed the end scene.  I am hoping someone filmed it and put it on youtube or something.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 8, 2018)

Must finish the final task! Must have villagers dance the Synchronized Shrunk Funk Shuffle !


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 9, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> Must finish the final task! Must have villagers dance the Synchronized Shrunk Funk Shuffle !



Did you end up finishing it ?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Apr 9, 2018)

That's so cute! I didn't do all the requests, I stopped after I got all the furniture so that's still technically finishing the event right lol??

maybe next gardening event I'll try and finish so I can see them do that lol (if they do)


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 9, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> Did you end up finishing it ?



I did all my limited resourced cast of Alice in Wonderland characters danced like no tomorrow.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Apr 10, 2018)

I was sooooo close to completing all the requests. I needed only a one or two Majestic Scramblers. Next year, Zipper, next year!


----------

